# ian macmillan (aka the edge) RFA REGENT 1991



## micky stevenson (Oct 24, 2009)

Looking For One Of The Best Lads Ive Met From The Best Trip Id Been On


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Mick. The edge was Adam Valentine. I have sent you a PM. See Bellew failed against the welsh pugilist!
Mick S


----------

